# Stratford Rally



## 119517 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi all!Still not found the right RV for me and the misses!
With ref.to the upcoming Stratford Rally,can people come and visit or is it a "only book in advance,with your RV" event?
I would like to turn up and chat to a few RV owners,get to see a few etc.
Anyone on the inside able to say if this is allowed or not?
Cheers guys!


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

You don't need to pre book , if you will be camping they will send you to General parking , most RV'ers will be happy to chat to you and pass on info .

Happy hunting :wink: 

Chris


----------



## 119517 (Jan 14, 2009)

i was hoping to come up as a day visitor if thats possible?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Yes it is possible but you will not be allowed in the camping area.


----------

